

Customizable Web Spidering For Startups - aaroneous
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/09/09/28/190259/Company-Offers-Customizable-Web-Spidering

======
mahmud
80legs has been covered here before. The Slashdot article is nothing but a
late, shallow-water ripple of the original wave.

